# Today's ****!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The funny thing is, none of it's for me...hahahahahahahahahaha

Keep pokin me, its all good.

Bigfoot


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the 48's are awesome I got a 10 pack of c-bid recently and there great


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

pr0n is nice

:dribble:

fwap


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice...who the heck it is for?...you should steal a couple of each.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah..... you guys just keep taunting him. You won't have to worry about your house blowing up cause your whole block is gonna disappear. WOOOOAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Yum. Good smokes in there!!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, yeah, I hear ya. Those are some of the best DPG's though.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Your killing me!!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Um wow...those are beautiful


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Damn Brian... I wish those were for me!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Poke Poke


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

now thats ****!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

You're killing me, man.....:arghhhh:


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

damn bro. You should definetly keep some for yourself. Veeeery Nice. Either somebodies getting Christmas early or Bigfoot just became a nuclear power:imconfused:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I was just gonna ask if you have a hollow tree or something for a humidor. Very nice sticks - I especially like the Padilla's. Thanks for the ****!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That is Shweet


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Uh oh! They look nice though!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

None of them for you??? :frown: 
Man, the last time I saw beautiful **** like that, and it wasn't for me (as in looky-no-touchy) it slid down a brass pole and cost me $1:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> None of them for you??? :frown:
> Man, the last time I saw beautiful **** like that, and it wasn't for me (as in looky-no-touchy) it slid down a brass pole and cost me $1:biggrin::biggrin:


$1 ?!? :errrr:

I want to go to the clubs you go to ........... or maybe not!

:arghhhh:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

bad ass


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Brian, you never cease to amaze me. Your "cast-offs" are all pure magic...

Sheesh.

CD


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

cybervee said:


> $1 ?!? :errrr:
> 
> I want to go to the clubs you go to ........... or maybe not!
> 
> :arghhhh:


The places are fine. However, you might find yourself the only one in there with a full set of teeth!:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice sticks! Just picked up a 10 pack of the JJ's and have them resting.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Whoa!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awsome stick. never had one of those pepin cigars before. look tasty


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey, I got the same DPG Cuban Classics today.
Those Padillas look awesome.


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

UH OH I think I just bombed the wrong guy


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

pffff jock it!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Those ' 48's look amazing!! Great ****


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Those look absolutely awesome!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm a pepin Ho but those Padilla looked great! Nuke'em till they glow


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> The places are fine. However, you might find yourself the only one in there with a full set of teeth!:biggrin:


Does that include the dancers? :errrr:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Does that include the dancers? :errrr:


Absolutely! You don't get teeth for a buck!:biggrin:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::huh_oh: none for you? have to keep some


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The funny thing is, none of it's for me...hahahahahahahahahaha


Are they for the first person who asks for them?


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

No wonder DPG can't keep up with production! He probably has one roller dedicated to guys like you!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I think your right Troy, I have more coming this week....


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

man looks like good stuff
i pity the fool who gets knocked around with those


----------

